# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Lets see some faces

## SAR17

Just getting ready for bed at work offshore. 
Lets put some pics to all these names.

----------


## Beardedragon

Well, seeing how I just posted this in my Birthday thread, cant hurt to do it again  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jason Bowden

OK, That's enough.  I think I blinded myself!

----------


## shescountry89

Okayyy. You asked for it.

----------


## badmagic2006

What part of Illinois are you from shescountry89?

----------


## irezumi67

hi from holland

----------


## badmagic2006

My name is Jeff. This is me and my ugly mug!! :Party on:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead



----------


## 2kdime

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ghlight=fellas

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...dies+beautiful

----------


## Mitch21

Here's one of me in Amsterdam..

----------


## CA cowgirl

or 
pickin and a smokin

----------


## CA cowgirl

> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ghlight=fellas
> 
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...dies+beautiful


Cool links!  Just that the ladies link has only 2 working pictures on the first page.  With old threads like that, its not worth a person's time to scroll through dozens of pages with many invalid links, ya know?  Be more chipper!   :Wink:

----------


## twan

Here is me and my babygirl the sun was in my eyes lol. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NotaMallard

That's my latest hair. Last month it was purple/indigo, depending on the light. It's been blue, magenta, pink, dark purple, black, blonde, dark brown, light brown, red... I forget my natural hair colour.

----------


## unspecified42



----------


## Samuel



----------


## briz

I think this is the first and probably last pic of myself posted anywhere. This is me and my little buddy Nick.

----------


## Oroborous

I'm the fool on the right.

Only sheesha in that hookah folks.
Me with my neice Kalea, back in the summer of 08.

A more recent one of me and my neice Kalea.

A recent one of me and Fergis.

That's me in a nutshell.

----------


## shescountry89

> What part of Illinois are you from shescountry89?


*I live outside chicago in the suburbs, why?*

----------


## Big Gunns

> *I live outside chicago in the suburbs, why?*


He wants to know whether you're close enough for a late night booty PM. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-04-2010),Nuzum1978 (04-03-2010),_psycho_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## RichsBallPythons



----------


## mpkeelee

me n the wifey back in MA, before the snakes, and rats, all three of them

----------


## shescountry89

> He wants to know whether you're close enough for a late night booty PM.


* I highly doubt it.*

----------


## Big Gunns

> * I highly doubt it.*


Not BG...he's very good at knowing how the male mind thinks. :Very Happy:

----------


## shescountry89

> Not BG...he's very good at knowing how the male mind thinks.


*I grew up with guys, and have a lot of guy friends I know how the male mind works as well. lol. I am done talking about this with you on this thread, haha.*

----------


## Big Gunns

> *I grew up with guys, and have a lot of guy friends I know how the male mind works as well. lol. I am done talking about this with you on this thread, haha.*



Well apparently you don't(know how the male mind works) because every guy here will tell yah. That's exactly how it(male mind) thinks. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


BG is done also. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------

garweft (06-13-2010),_psycho_ (05-26-2010),_redstormlax12_ (04-07-2010),SlitherinSisters (04-06-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> BG is done also.


*Good*

----------


## DShaw



----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Well apparently you don't(know how the male mind works) because every guy here will tell yah. That's exactly how it(male mind) thinks.
> 
> 
> BG is done also.


Your mind is corrupt beyond your average Male mind. No one knows who or what you think

----------

ballpythonluvr (04-06-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Your mind is corrupt beyond your average Male mind. No one knows who or what you think


This is true. Somehow BG forgot what the average mans mental capacity was. Sorry dude. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

:Thread Hijacked:  :Thread Hijacked:  :Thread Hijacked: 

OK..BG is done with the hijack.

----------


## shescountry89

> Your mind is corrupt beyond your average Male mind. No one knows who or what you think


*Haha, nice Rich*

----------


## mpkeelee

so where is a Big Gunns pic?? u show up and hi-jack and cant even share

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-04-2010)

----------


## bamf64

> so where is a big gunns pic?? U show up and hi-jack and cant even share



x2!!!!!!

----------


## LadyOhh



----------

TriniBP (09-25-2010)

----------


## 82shovel

Me and my wife

----------


## shescountry89

Cute picture heather!  :Very Happy:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## mpkeelee

who else has some pics, lets see some faces!!

----------


## Samuel

> 


SO PRETTY!  You sure your taken?  Any chance I can steal you away?   :Smile:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (04-04-2010)

----------


## Raptor

Last year picture of me and my cornsnake.

----------


## badmagic2006

> *I live outside chicago in the suburbs, why?*


I was just wondering. I live down by St. Louis But on the Illinois side of the river. 




And to BG..........Im a very happily married man. Only pathetic little men would need to come on forums like this trying to land chics. Dont know if your into that kinda thing dude but.......... not this guy.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## Buttons

Me playing paintball with my ex


Me at work


Me with a shoe on my head

----------


## badmagic2006

Me with a shoe on my head
[/QUOTE]




LOL. WTF!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Me with a shoe on my head


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Big Gunns

> I was just wondering. I live down by St. Louis But on the Illinois side of the river. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to BG..........Im a very happily married man. Only pathetic little men would need to come on forums like this trying to land chics. Dont know if your into that kinda thing dude but.......... not this guy.


So...telling her where to find you just in case shes into late night "booty PM's" huh? :Razz:  :Very Happy: 


Guess what....Sometimes "pathetic leeetle men" can score BIG TIME!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  So Big Gunns hears anyway. :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears: 




> Me playing paintball with my ex
> 
> 
> Me at work
> 
> 
> Me with a shoe on my head


Looking at that last pic there's not need to explain why shes your "ex". :Very Happy:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Since I never smile here is a scary one..

----------


## 771subliminal

> Only pathetic little men would need to come on forums like this trying to land chics.


hey i met my wife in a chat room sometimes you just meet someone and things click dont matter if its a bank, bar, party store, casino or park there's no set place where your suppose to meet people to date.

----------


## CA cowgirl

Very clean fish tank you have there.   :Good Job: 




> Since I never smile here is a scary one..

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> Very clean fish tank you have there.


Well thank you!
LOL how observant you are! Its even more clean now that I have done away with the OTS filter and have 2 eheim canistors under it instead of just one.

----------

lpnaz480 (04-04-2010)

----------


## Capt._Howdy

me last yeah on my birthday

----------


## Old_School

Old_School  just doing what I love...

----------


## Buttons

> LOL. WTF!!!!





> 


On another forum I'm a member of I do "picture request" threads where I'll take pics of whatever the members ask of me. That was one of them.




> Looking at that last pic there's not need to explain why shes your "ex".


hahaha She's my ex cause she's absolutely INSANE!!

----------


## SquamishSerpents

since i'm a very avid photographer, and to me, everything is a photo op, here are some photos! in the first two, i'm the one "wearing" the pastel

----------


## GenePirate

Here's me & hubby at some Irish pub in Florida.  With my goggles & lab coat I actually look pretty much like my avatar.

----------


## kellysballs

Here is a pic of George Van Horn, my daughter Sierra and myself about 2 months ago.

----------


## DarkSean

I need to find a pic of my pale english self to post

----------


## shescountry89

> I was just wondering. I live down by St. Louis But on the Illinois side of the river. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to BG..........Im a very happily married man. Only pathetic little men would need to come on forums like this trying to land chics. Dont know if your into that kinda thing dude but.......... not this guy.


*Oh alright, lol that's cool. Don't listen to BG. I am happily taken as well * 

[QUOTE=Foschi Exotic Serpents;1304747]Since I never smile here is a scary one..


> *I LOVE your tattoo*





> So...telling her where to find you just in case shes into late night "booty PM's" huh?


*Which I am not, thank you very much.*

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (04-05-2010)

----------


## SAR17

> Me and my wife


Kind of got choked up when I read your sig. Loved the military it was my whole life for 10 years, thaught I would do it forever a couple of .223s took care of that. 9 surgeries later and I would do it all over again if they would let me back in. HOOYA!!!! Brother Cant post on here what SAR17 stands for but im sure you have already figured it out :Salute:  :Salute:  :Salute:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Here I am with some fellow herpers

Brian, Nigel and Me

----------


## SAR17

Thanks lets keep them coming.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Did someone say Big guns??

----------


## Big Gunns

> Did someone say Big guns??




Uh OH...BG has some competition. :Very Happy:  Even wears his hat like BG. You know what they say about imitation.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

BG loves the first pic. If you look closely at the top of your head you can see a couple hairs sprouting up through the wires. :Very Happy:

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Uh OH...BG has some competition. Even wears his hat like BG. You know what they say about imitation. 
> 
> BG loves the first pic. If you look closely at the top of your head you can see a couple hairs sprouting up through the wires.


BG, didn't we discuss that you should wear your reading glasses while viewing BP.net?  Them things are called twigs... twigs don't grow out of mens' heads.  :Cool: 

Though if you want to call them folicle sprouts, I'm game!  :Wink:

----------


## SAR17

Uh OH...BG has some competition. :Very Happy:  Even wears his hat like BG. You know what they say about imitation.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

BG loves the first pic. If you look closely at the top of your head you can see a couple hairs sprouting up through the wires. :Very Happy: [/QUOTE]

Come on lets see the man behind the mask.

----------


## coldblooded

Solis and I relaxing.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ALTownsend1

ALWAYS date up  :Good Job:

----------


## CA cowgirl

> Uh OH...BG has some competition. Even wears his hat like BG. You know what they say about imitation. 
> 
> BG loves the first pic. If you look closely at the top of your head you can see a couple hairs sprouting up through the wires.
> 
> 
> Come on lets see the man behind the mask.


 :ROFL:  You'd sooner get a nun to make out with you than get BG to expose his mug on the internet.  I won't tell you why [but mainly because I don't know why, I just know].   :Wink:

----------


## Big Gunns

> BG, didn't we discuss that you should wear your reading glasses while viewing BP.net?  Them things are called twigs... twigs don't grow out of mens' heads. 
> 
> Though if you want to call them folicle sprouts, I'm game!



Yeah BG thought that, but then it must be one huge tree if you look at the other trees. We'll just call Candi his new nickname....Sprouts. :Very Happy: 

It really must be twigs form the tree though. Nobody would go out like that would they? :Very Happy:

----------


## SquamishSerpents

> ALWAYS date up


awwww looks like my dog!! what breed is he?

----------


## Lolo76

Lots of cute people and pets on here!  :Very Happy:  This is moi...

With my mutt Rudy


And my favorite snake Toby

----------


## Wh00h0069

Here is me at work. The pic was taken with my iPhone...

----------


## pavlovk1025

*Getting taken for my car keys by the wife.*

----------


## pavlovk1025

> Here is me at work. The pic was taken with my iPhone...



Always wondered what you looked like lol.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> *Getting taken for my car keys by the wife.*


That pic is too funny.

----------


## shescountry89

BG is just getting defensive because he isn't the only guy on here who has "Big Gunns" obviously. 

*pavlovk1025* nice picture, lol.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Yeah BG thought that, but then it must be one huge tree if you look at the other trees. We'll just call Candi his new nickname....Sprouts.
> 
> It really must be twigs form the tree though. Nobody would go out like that would they?


BG never seizes to make the candiman LOL :ROFL:  To make a long story short.....When NObama took office he had to make call to George W.  to announce that he had found the WMD's Bush sought for years, so the candiman was forced under scrutiny from the whitehouse to get a permit for his WMD's, or face serious illegal weapons charges. :Very Happy:

----------


## ALTownsend1

> awwww looks like my dog!! what breed is he?


Hudson is an English Labrador Retriever. Big block head, built a lot stockier than most. He was a rescue, but he is actually a "champion," with a bunch of best of show wins. His owner/shower hit hard financial times, and we were lucky enough to welcome him into our family this December. You won't meet a bigger hunk of love

----------


## Turbo Serpent



----------


## Freakie_frog

Very cool Pic..Real Frank Sinatra and the Rat Pack-ish..

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Very cool Pic..Real Frank Sinatra and the Rat Pack-ish..


Professional photographer friend did our wedding and did a damn good job too.  :Good Job: 

http://www.mkippen.com/weddings/

----------


## SquamishSerpents

> Hudson is an English Labrador Retriever. Big block head, built a lot stockier than most. He was a rescue, but he is actually a "champion," with a bunch of best of show wins. His owner/shower hit hard financial times, and we were lucky enough to welcome him into our family this December. You won't meet a bigger hunk of love


awesome! my dog is also a "regular" Lab, but he's crossed with rottweiler. so he is also stalkier, and definitely has a block head! 

 :Thread Hijacked:  sorry bout that, i'll start my own dog thread

----------


## jbean7916

Me on St. Paddy's Day before heading out to the parade

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Awful lot of good looking people! It must be the reptiles  :Razz: 

I think Ive seen Heather at a show but I didnt talk to anyone. Bruce looks scarily like my ex bf lol! Matt DOES look about 16 but thats a good thing. That means he will probably always look 10 yrs younger than he is  :Very Happy:  And I also always wondered what Eddie looks like. Wanted to know who "marge's" daddy was! (marge=margarine=butter)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ALTownsend1

Woops, shouldn't have changed the photobucket album, here we go try #2.

And again, always date UP :Good Job:

----------


## Jason Bowden

I think I missed the pic of LEETLE BIG GUNNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Big Gunns

> BG is just getting defensive because he isn't the only guy on here who has "Big Gunns" obviously. 
> 
> *pavlovk1025* nice picture, lol.


Nope...because he knows he's the only one with Big Gunns and a perfect tushy. :Very Happy: 




> BG never seizes to make the candiman LOL To make a long story short.....When NObama took office he had to make call to George W.  to announce that he had found the WMD's Bush sought for years, so the candiman was forced under scrutiny from the whitehouse to get a permit for his WMD's, or face serious illegal weapons charges.


Big Gunns has bad new for yah "Candiman"...that name has already been taken by the original Candyball. Big Gunns named him the "Candyman"...but then again...you probably already knew that. Imitating The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind again huh? :Very Happy: 

ps. BG just talked to Obama and showed him your pics. He told BG to tell yah you can carry those twigs wherever you want without a permit. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Nope...because he knows he's the only one with Big Gunns and a perfect tushy.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Gunns has bad new for yah "Candiman"...that name has already been taken by the original Candyball. Big Gunns named him the "Candyman"...but then again...you probably already knew that. Imitating The Man, The Myth, The Legend in his own mind again huh?
> 
> ps. BG just talked to Obama and showed him your pics. He told BG to tell yah you can carry those twigs wherever you want without a permit.


 :ROFL:  The Candiman (International man of intrigue) was invited to the white house to meet them,BUT unfortunately,  had to decline because if The Candiman  International man of intrigue) were to be in the same area as Michelle NObama, it could be a national security issue being that chocolate melts.

----------


## Jeremy78

Lol I just had to post on the drama :-).
I think I'm going to Nick name myself bigger then big guns. You guys can call me BTBG for short if you like. I'm not going to post a picture though. Just know that no matter how big guns is I will always be bigger :-).

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (04-05-2010)

----------


## PolishPython

Im the one on the right lol ....

----------


## shescountry89

> Nope...because he knows he's the only one with Big Gunns and a perfect tushy.


*Haha, just keep telling yourself that sweetheart.*




> Lol I just had to post on the drama :-).
> I think I'm going to Nick name myself bigger then big guns. You guys can call me BTBG for short if you like. I'm not going to post a picture though. Just know that no matter how big guns is I will always be bigger :-).


*What drama? And come on, post a picture and join in on the fun. Let's see these "big gunns" of yours.*

----------


## fergie

Cleaning time.



My dedicated Irish beard and I.

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## Ginevive

Haha! My pic in my avatar!

----------


## Lucas339

pimping the snow



me and the wife on halloween.....our wedding

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Hmm, this is the most recent I could find-me wearing my bifocals  :Tears:  Enzo forced his way into the pictures. 


And one from January  :Very Happy: 


And our yearly winter picture, my little sister and I. I'm on the paint, I bet you can't tell what my favorite color is  :Razz:

----------


## shescountry89

> 


*What kind of bike do you have??*

----------


## Vomitore

Me with my dog, Kylie!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> *What kind of bike do you have??*


07 gsx r 600  :Good Job:

----------


## shescountry89

> 07 gsx r 600


 :Good Job:  Very niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice !

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Very niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice !


thank you thank you.. shes my pride and joy. Been down,been hit by a car and she still kicking hahah.

----------


## shescountry89

> thank you thank you.. shes my pride and joy. Been down,been hit by a car and she still kicking hahah.


*Haha, dang that's crazy. I am thinking about getting myself a bike this summer, not sure what I want just yet. My dad works for harley davidson actually.*

----------


## Ginevive

Here's my hubby and I in Mexico! Summer 2009. Yes I have fangs, yes, they are "real."  :Smile: 



Being a dork ass

----------


## Danounet

I dont seem to have any good pics of my self lately, but my pic is in my Avatar anyways. Just imagine that with shorter hair!  :sploosh: 

Anyways here is a crappy pic of me after the party was over and a "good" amount of Coronas  :Wink:

----------


## SquamishSerpents

any amount of coronas is a good amount of coronas!

----------

_Danounet_ (04-07-2010)

----------


## Vomitore

> Here's my hubby and I in Mexico! Summer 2009. Yes I have fangs, yes, they are "real." 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a dork ass


You'll always be a super cutie!

----------


## CA cowgirl

> 


hey, I thought the forum was for reptiles not squids

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (04-30-2010)

----------


## PurplePython

I am the one on the left in the red shirt. This picture was taken in Chicago 

 :Good Job:

----------


## Ginevive

> You'll always be a super cutie!


Aww tanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vomitore

> Aww tanks!


 No prob! So I'm guessing with all the moving Mark quit the Slayer cover band? Has he did anything sort of band since then?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I'm not in pictures often but here is one of me at Halloween. Haha. I'll get a REAL picture later today maybe.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> *Haha, dang that's crazy. I am thinking about getting myself a bike this summer, not sure what I want just yet. My dad works for harley davidson actually.*


dont get a bike..its a death trap. i tell every1 that when they say they want a bike.



> hey, I thought the forum was for reptiles not squids


 LMAOOO u havent seen me in full squid action hahah german helmet and all. it gets to hot to wear all that gear..

----------


## BallsUnlimited

throw back picture when i was like 18 or 19 at the apartment in south beach miami. notice every1 is wearing collard shirts LMAOOOO what the hell were we thinking.  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Buttons

> dont get a bike..its a death trap. i tell every1 that when they say they want a bike.
> 
>  LMAOOO u havent seen me in full squid action hahah german helmet and all. it gets to hot to wear all that gear..


There's a reason they call them murdercycles.

There's summer gear you can get. I can't remember which companies carry it but I know my old jacket was an AlpineStars and it was fine in the spring/summer/fall.

----------


## CA cowgirl

> dont get a bike..its a death trap. i tell every1 that when they say they want a bike.
> 
>  LMAOOO u havent seen me in full squid action hahah german helmet and all. it gets to hot to wear all that gear..


Motorcycles are death traps only for those that 1) don't get educated on how to properly ride a moto, and 2) those that can't use their brains/keep their cool aka can't keep their testosterone in check.

As long as you've heard the truth, "open face = closed casket" and know what it means, ride on squidly one!  Just buy a better bike, the 750 is far superior.  :Sweeet:

----------


## Kaorte

I guess I will contribute  :Smile:  
These are from last summer. I don't often take pictures of myself..

----------


## SAR17

Bikes are not as bad as people think, I have been riding along time heck accidents happen even in cars. If its your time its your time nothing you can do about it O and ride harley. Thanks for the awsome respons guys lets see some more pics.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Motorcycles are death traps only for those that 1) don't get educated on how to properly ride a moto, and 2) those that can't use their brains/keep their cool aka can't keep their testosterone in check.
> 
> As long as you've heard the truth, "open face = closed casket" and know what it means, ride on squidly one!  Just buy a better bike, the 750 is far superior.


how is a 750 better than a 600 other than it makes more power and sits on the same frame and everything??lol just bc a bike has a bigger motor doesnt mean youll be able to ride it lto the limit(mind u i dont know u from a whole in the wall so it isnt directed towards you, for all i know you could be competing at the track in the pro class  :Smile:  ). I can run laps on people with liter bikes and all i have is a little 600. Liter bikes are great for drag racing and for people to can actually push the limit of the bike and im not talking about on the street. Im talking about an actual track. I know what can happen every time i take the bike out thats why i dont wheelie and race around every second im on the bike but id be lying if i said i never do it. Ive had 3 friends pass from bike accidents and i can tell u this, they could have been wearing a full face,half shell or no helmet and they still wouldnt be here today. Ride safe,ride smart and dont act like like half the people who have bikes and youll be alright. Ive been hit by a car,been down and im still here to talk about it. It isnt always our fault. But lets get back to the pictures. haha

----------

SAR17 (04-07-2010)

----------


## Laxhitman316

Day after a blink concert i had to wear the merch i got lol

----------


## Brunoheart

Okay first pic is "my best side" second is 80's Night a few months ago (sad i still have those clothes) and third is me and my pups...

----------


## LadyOhh

> I think Ive seen Heather at a show but I didnt talk to anyone.


I was at Tinley last year  :Smile:  You should have said Hi!!! 

I don't bite... Hard  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Thats where I think I saw you. I didnt talk to anyone except the people I was picking up from. I got there late and ran around like crazy. Its sad since I only live 15 minutes or so from there. Hopefully I can slow down a little this year and talk to people. Ask Steffe and Ken.. I have a bit of a social anxiety and I just concentrate on one thing and block everything else LOL. Once I know you though, its all good  :Smile:

----------


## wendhend

Here is a picture of me wearing a "fancy scarf." Someone I know saw this picture and actually thought that's what it was! The second picture is of my kids holding some of our ball pythons.

----------


## joepythons

> Thats where I think I saw you. I didnt talk to anyone except the people I was picking up from. I got there late and ran around like crazy. Its sad since I only live 15 minutes or so from there. Hopefully I can slow down a little this year and talk to people. Ask Steffe and Ken.. I have a bit of a social anxiety and I just concentrate on one thing and block everything else LOL. Once I know you though, its all good


*HEY YOU MET ME*

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> *HEY YOU MET ME*


But you dont count Joe. See, its the crazy people that I get along with the best  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> But you dont count Joe. See, its the crazy people that I get along with the best


Well fine be that way fuchi  :Tears:   :Tears: .Now just remember i was nice that time but next time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## dragonmoon

Heres one of the more recent ones of me with one of the pups

----------


## jben

This is me in Montego Bay, Jamaica last July for our wedding

This is my beautiful wife and myself 

This is the family

We'll be going again this July for our anniversary.

----------


## ALTownsend1

Now that's a beautiful family!

----------

_jben_ (04-18-2010)

----------


## Swingline0.0.1



----------


## blushingball419

----


Me with Aurora
----


Me with the MONSTER red-tail at the Center I worked at last summer. This guy was absolutely huge... around 8 ft and almost 40 lbs!!

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Ok, so I can't find a single recent picture of me. Except for this one.... I'm the guy in the red lion on top of the black lion. Ya.....

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Aurora is a MASSIVE corn snake!!!!! BEAUTIFUL! what's her weight? do you have any more pics of her? sorry, off topic. you can PM me if you wish

----------


## dembonez

can't belive im doing this xD

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

Congratulations -what a wonderful photo of a great family!

----------

_jben_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## PurplePython

> can't belive im doing this xD


Hey man, I have a portrait of the heath ledger joker inked on my left arm. I see that your a Joker fan. Maybe I will post a pic up so you can check it out.

----------


## dembonez

> Hey man, I have a portrait of the heath ledger joker inked on my left arm. I see that your a Joker fan. Maybe I will post a pic up so you can check it out.


haha plz do the joker rox!  :Taz:

----------


## MarkieJ

jben, you should've been called Big Gunns!  Wendhend, there's a snake scarf in your first pic?   :Wink:   Here's me and my hoggy:



And here I am doing something I love... breakdancing!

----------


## PurplePython



----------

dembonez (04-19-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## dembonez

> 


haha omg thats so amazing!!!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------

_PurplePython_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> Me with the MONSTER red-tail at the Center I worked at last summer. This guy was absolutely huge... around 8 ft and almost 40 lbs!!


*Holy cow that is a big boa!! LOL*

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Man.....could the admin give us the ability to personally put "tabs" on members to mark them "hotties"????  :Very Happy:

----------


## jben

> jben, you should've been called Big Gunns!


LOL...thanks bro. man i remember trying to break dance years ago. BTW nice hoggy.

----------

_MarkieJ_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## shescountry89

> Man.....could the admin give us the ability to personally put "tabs" on members to mark them "hotties"????


*Hahaha, good idea!*

----------


## Boanerges

This is me and my youngest son at a local zoo...

----------


## Jyson

Here's a pic of me from a year or so ago.

----------


## shescountry89

> This is me and my youngest son at a local zoo...


*Cute picture!!!*

----------

_Boanerges_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## PurplePython

> haha omg thats so amazing!!!


Thank you !!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

> This is me and my youngest son at a local zoo...


Hey big Boanerges and miniboanerges. Just Kidding Jeff really cute boy, and yes he does look like you. :Very Happy: 

Chris

----------

_Boanerges_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## dsirkle

> This is me and my youngest son at a local zoo...


Who is the guy with the beard standing behind you and your son?

----------

_abuja_ (05-31-2010),_Boanerges_ (04-19-2010),_CoolioTiffany_ (05-28-2010),_waltah!_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

> Who is the guy with the beard standing behind you and your son?


LOL -Some pervert  :Razz:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (05-28-2010)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Anyone that holds and Elephant still for their kid to ride is a guy I wouldn't want to mess with  for sure!!

----------

_Boanerges_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## alexOATH

Well, this is me:



And with teh snakie:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (04-19-2010),_psycho_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## Samuel



----------


## dembonez

> Well, this is me:
> 
> 
> 
> And with teh snakie:


wicked piercings!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Ive noticed that all the men look SO DARN HAPPY! (sarcasm)  :ROFL: 

Next time, have a snake in your hands. You will be much happier!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jerhart



----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (05-28-2010),_Danounet_ (04-19-2010),h00blah (04-26-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (04-25-2010),_Michelle.C_ (05-24-2010),NotaMallard (04-20-2010),_Oroborous_ (04-25-2010)

----------


## SAR17

> This is me and my youngest son at a local zoo...


Think I read in another post you wanted to fight somebody from back in the day, man sux to be him I hope he can run realy fast.

----------

_Boanerges_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## capitalB

> LOL -Some pervert


hahahaha

----------

_Boanerges_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Ive noticed that all the men look SO DARN HAPPY! (sarcasm) 
> 
> Next time, have a snake in your hands. You will be much happier!


hahah its very rare that i smile in pictures

but heres like half a smile

----------


## alexOATH

> wicked piercings!


Thanks =]

----------


## Nuzum1978

What the heck...here's me holding the results of a breeding project me and the GF were working on that recently came to fruition.


And here's my other little girl:

----------


## jben

> What the heck...here's me holding the results of a breeding project me and the GF were working on that recently came to fruition.
> 
> 
> And here's my other little girl:


Congrats! looks like all the hard work paid off.

----------

Nuzum1978 (04-20-2010)

----------


## chasedandbeaten

well here are a few pics

----------


## WakoNako

This is me and my fiancee

I'm the ugly one in the back  :Smile:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

taken last nite....

----------


## Quiet Tempest

This is me..


And this is my little girl with one of our snakes..

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## dembonez

> 


dude i so love that snake...i want it!!!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> dude i so love that snake...i want it!!!


yea shes a beauty already had like 4 or 5 people back out from buying it. i would love to keep her but i need money for some pied females close to breeding size and or a killer bee

----------


## dembonez

> yea shes a beauty already had like 4 or 5 people back out from buying it. i would love to keep her but i need money for some pied females close to breeding size and or a killer bee


i wish i could buy it = / i don't have room/money



not to mention my parents could castrate me

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> i wish i could buy it = / i don't have room/money
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention my parents could castrate me


she has such beautiful color and is quite large as u can see so i dont really wanna give her up since i know she will produce some beautiful babies thats why i priced it so high. Hopefully she sells though as i have another pastel female that will be ready next year. She sells that means pied or some more albino girls or killer bee even if i gotta throw cash on top

----------


## dembonez

> she has such beautiful color and is quite large as u can see so i dont really wanna give her up since i know she will produce some beautiful babies thats why i priced it so high. Hopefully she sells though as i have another pastel female that will be ready next year. She sells that means pied or some more albino girls or killer bee even if i gotta throw cash on top


wow you got ur hands full!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> wow you got ur hands full!


i currently own 25 snakes and the list is ever growing...i breed my own mice and im about to start breeding colored rats since my two male rats are finally of age to breed. also going to start breeding asf's for my picky eaters and for the locals. Got a lot on my hands but thats all apart of owning these amazing animals

----------


## Jackal

Joining in the party. thank god my hair doesn't look like that anymore!

----------


## SquamishSerpents

> dude i so love that snake...i want it!!!


you're selling that beaut!? are you in the states, or canada?

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> you're selling that beaut!? are you in the states, or canada?


states

----------


## SquamishSerpents

well gosh darn.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Please remember to keep all for sale comments either to a PM or in the proper forum.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Please remember to keep all for sale comments either to a PM or in the proper forum.


Seems to be the off-topic and thread hijacking have all been FS posts....  :Weirdface:

----------


## SquamishSerpents

> Please remember to keep all for sale comments either to a PM or in the proper forum.


whoops, sorry bout that!

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## Falconsmith

My girl Xena and I.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> well here are a few pics


HEY! You killed kenny and stole his coat! How mean!  :Razz:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## jben

^lmao^

----------


## N4S

Me and my girl (soon to be Fiance) in Margate yesterday.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

We need to keep this going! I just used this thread at work to prove to a couple other employees that the sterotype for snake owners is totally false. They looked through most of the pictures and were amazed to see so many average looking people of every age and type. One walked out of here saying "well, you were right. Its alot bigger than I ever would have thought and I never thought I would see so many women and kids and even all the wedding pictures of people."

----------

SAR17 (06-01-2010)

----------


## Seru1

Not my best photo op but one thats readily at hand.

----------


## bamf64

you look like my cousin haha ^^^ 

wheres the pic of the BG??  :Surprised:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

HaHa! The only pics we have of BG is of his backside and his sharp-as-a-razor hairline  :Weirdface:

----------

_bamf64_ (05-24-2010)

----------


## bamf64

> HaHa! The only pics we have of BG is of his backside and his sharp-as-a-razor hairline


links haha?

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Not my best photo op but one thats readily at hand.


Def not your best - haha, just kidding buddy!

----------

Seru1 (05-24-2010)

----------


## llovelace



----------


## punkoldschool

me with my hangover cure

----------


## PassionsPythons

> *Getting taken for my car keys by the wife.*


That face is absolutely CLASSIC!

----------


## kilabyte

2 new snake hobbiests

----------


## BPelizabeth

Me and my little handsome man at Disneyland last year.  Foschi...this should dispell what they think of snake owners....lol.  Can you say soccer mom!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shescountry89

Just got done playing on the quad, I was sweaty & talk about crazy hair lol

Been workin' out agian, getting back into shape for summer! No more crap food, lol.

----------


## alexOATH

I gotsa new hair clip  :Razz:

----------


## shescountry89

Hahaha! Dang, I need to get myself one of those! lol Cute beardie.

----------


## Pandora

My 20th Birthday this April


Gotta love Mac's Photobooth...


My boyfriend Mike and I...

----------


## punkoldschool

> Man.....could the admin give us the ability to personally put "tabs" on members to mark them "hotties"????


now wheres that tab??? :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> Just got done playing on the quad, I was sweaty & talk about crazy hair lol
> 
> Been workin' out agian, getting back into shape for summer! No more crap food, lol.


It took me awhile to realize you were on a 4 wheeler  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Goota get back into shapE huh  :Weirdface:  WOW  :Very Happy:

----------


## shescountry89

> It took me awhile to realize you were on a 4 wheeler .Goota get back into shapE huh  WOW


*Of course darlin', gotta get my bikini body back!*

----------

_joepythons_ (05-28-2010)

----------


## Samuel



----------


## hoax

I like shooting

Me last year, on BPnet of course!

I love Christmas! 


Thats all I got in photobucket maybe I will load up some more later.

Mike

----------


## ALTownsend1

> I like shooting
> 
> 
> Mike


Mossberg? What Model?

----------


## PolishPython

> my 20th birthday this april
> my boyfriend mike and i...


loving the flyers jersey !!!!!!!!!!!

Lets go flyers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

_Pandora_ (05-28-2010)

----------


## bloodpython_MA

I don't post here too much, but here I am :p





I know.... Sexy huh?  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> 



Got to give mad respect for anybody that will let a Tokay that close the their ear..

----------

bloodpython_MA (05-28-2010)

----------


## joepythons

> *Of course darlin', gotta get my bikini body back!*


*I DEMAND PICS *

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (06-18-2010)

----------


## Ryu

how do u post pics? :Gallery:

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

> how do u post pics?


I don't have any pictures of myself, but if you have the picture on a picture-sharing site like PhotoBucket, you can:

1. Copy the link of the image.
2. At the top where it says: B,I,U, and all of the other, go to the fourth from the end where it says "Insert Image". 
3. Add the link.
4. Your set to go!

----------


## shescountry89

> *I DEMAND PICS *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hahaha.

----------


## hughman 125

HERE I AM!

Me and my buddy Goon(im on the left)


Hangin out in my "office" lol


HOPE YA ENJOY  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Pandora

> loving the flyers jersey !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets go flyers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm so excited for wednesday's game =]

----------


## DarkSean

There is my pale self, a little odd looking, but I work it.
<

----------


## abuja

C'est moi!

----------


## Dustin

Here's a current pic of me


And this is me getting certified to dive

----------


## MAballs

Me in Tokyo

----------


## SAR17

Thanks for all the pics. Have'nt been able to check up lately been real busy, but lets keep them coming. If bp dont get there stuff together Im guna have to change my avitar before I start getting hate mail LOL. If I get any inside info on the spill you guys will be the first to know, and even though I dont work on that platform I would like to say im sorry to all the families that lost loved ones and to everyone else for the damage that the offshore oilfield has caused.

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## irishanaconda

ok im drunk here...

big trees in cali

and fishing here

and a couple old friends and I

----------


## shescountry89

Ow ow! Shaneeee  :Very Happy:  lol

----------

_irishanaconda_ (06-14-2010)

----------


## tonyaltn

At the dealership about to drive my new Jeep out the door.
2001, 51k miles, 1 owner, never been in the mud, garage stored, like new...till I got it, ROFL.


Looks the same dont it ? ...just got it last spring, haha  :Cool:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (06-18-2010)

----------


## bsash

Okay, well, here I am with my Savannah monitor. It's about as updated as it's going to get.

----------


## garweft

> At the dealership about to drive my new Jeep out the door.
> 2001, 51k miles, 1 owner, never been in the mud, garage stored, like new...till I got it, ROFL.
> 
> 
> Looks the same dont it ? ...just got it last spring, haha


If that Jeep could talk it would say thank you..... :Good Job:

----------


## tonyaltn

> If that Jeep could talk it would say thank you.....


Hahahaha....right on! 
  I joined a local Jeep club a week after I got it, that photo was taken in a privately owned 125 acre coal mine, its the club play area...didnt want people to think I was out tearing things up  :Good Job: 

Buahaha, the little Jeep that could...I love my little Jeep  :Very Happy:  There is another video of me pulling that big green JK out of there when we were done playing, it was awesome!
YouTube - 2/25/09 JOCCI Farm Run 4

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## Austin236

Me with Hades and Zeus

----------


## jben

@ the local fair.

----------


## Emohooker

heres some of my wife and I with our pastel, rasputant



just me  :Smile:

----------


## MattU

My sisters and me



Me

----------


## Samuel



----------


## Wobbilly5



----------


## bloodpython_MA

> 


remember ladies, it's.      

  Girth.  
   Length

 :Good Job: 
don't let those saguaro's fool you  :Wink:   :Good Job:

----------


## Auletto



----------


## alito001

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## steveo

Heres my mug

----------


## Samuel

I have noticed, we have some pretty members.  Fun thread is fun.

----------


## jjsnakedude

Im the one in the very back. I seriously think im the youngest member.
this was last fall and by this fall i will have another little sister.

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## jacob985

im the guy next to me is the girl i will be married to soon enough  :Smile:

----------


## Carlene16

Me and my baby girl =]

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Big papa gotcha hookup  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bpmike1208



----------


## RR - Mackenzie

Here's me:



My natural hair is a white-blonde but I dye it black, so I look like a skunk now :/ And I was at an amusement park, so my hair was messy, and I was eating funnel cakes. :]

Taken five days ago at Kings Island  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonyaltn

Funnel cake 4 ever !!!!!!!!! :d

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

> Funnel cake 4 ever !!!!!!!!! :d


 :Very Happy:   :Good Job:  

Yeah!

Has anyone ever eaten Elephant's Ear?

----------


## CamStatic

Me and Banana!

----------


## SansCera

> Me and Banana!



Simply wow  :Bowdown:

----------


## BradR

Ok... here it is..blehh..

----------


## shescountry89

> Big papa gotcha hookup


 :Bowdown:  Wowww, lol.

----------


## jben

me with the one and only Mr. Brian Barczyk @ White Plains, NY show.

----------


## h00blah

> me with the one and only Mr. Brian Barczyk @ White Plains, NY show.


aww luckyyy!

----------

_jben_ (07-15-2010)

----------


## BrianaK

> Got to give mad respect for anybody that will let a Tokay that close the their ear..


HAHA. My thoughts exactly  :Very Happy:

----------

bloodpython_MA (08-01-2010)

----------


## Animals As Leaders

Me on the Appalachian Trail...God I love it there... :Very Happy: 

and with a beard...yikes.

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

:Weirdface:

----------


## Wildman09

> [IMG][/IMG]




LOL...Herps Hobby Shop....I live like 5 miles from there....

----------


## Wildman09

Me at our baby shower 2 weekends ago, yes we're having a Boy...LOL..That Blue stuff in my drink is not only haiwian punch, lol..had to throw in some Everclear!!!




HAHAHA, this pic is the aftermath of me finishing the whole bowl of "Punch"..LOL..Still had the toothpick in my mouth..hahaha...

----------


## alexOATH

Back when I had blue hair, I miss my blue hair =(


Zeus and I

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (08-03-2010),Wildman09 (08-02-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Driving back from Upstate New York....

----------


## Juturunac

Good hair  :Smile: 


This one is like a week older than the first pic

----------


## sorakitty

Haha my only good picture of myself.


I took it right after I went to see the fireworks this year. lol

----------


## Auletto

Summer Time Action: Jersey Shore

----------


## PixieMaple

I'm on the right

----------


## Exotic Python Designs

Here's an okay picture  :Cool:

----------


## Carlene16

Me and my beautiful girl Pandora... again  :Razz: 





Love taking her outside and taking pictures!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> 


Who the hell is that stanky old fart :ROFL:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Was outside to take pictures of my hair and figured I'd snap a few for here  :Very Happy:  It's a little fluffy from being freshly out of the shower, but whatevs (I put henna in my hair and wanted to show some friends on another website)

----------


## h00blah

can't believe i haven't done this yet  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:  :Dancin' Banana: 

my lady and i  :Very Happy: .

my spider and i  :Very Happy: 

i like this picture because you can see her reflection in the sunglasses perfectly  :Very Happy: .

shortly after a hair trim  :Sad: .. felt so naked  :Tears:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Here we go  :Wink:  This is most actual one  :Wink: 



And second My first White Plains Show in November 2009 together with Brian and Lori Barczyk from BHB

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Who the hell is that stanky old fart


lmao beats me hahah

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I dont remember if ive posted on here...
but here we go.
Webcam pic, and i look a lil wonky. but whatever haha

----------


## ahunt037

ROAD TRIP!!!!!

----------


## DMTWI

In Maui, waiting for my next Mai Tai.     :Very Happy:

----------


## nicolexdisaster

some of my favorites of meeeee!!! ive had a million hair colors...

----------


## DarkSean

Im the guy with the fox on his head.

----------


## shescountry89

Just took these today.
Computer won't let me hit the 'add image' button. UGH.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7030321_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3391164_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1637778_n.jpg

----------


## Coastietech

I'll play  :Smile:

----------


## deadsmiley

i never thought so many chicks that like snakes would be so damn good lookin! i always figured a hot chick that likes freaky reptiles would be one in a million. i resemble a C.H.U.D. (canibbalistic humanoid underground dweller) so no pics of me but my compliments to all the hotties, especialy with the facial piercings!!!!

----------


## shescountry89

> i never thought so many chicks that like snakes would be so damn good lookin! i always figured a hot chick that likes freaky reptiles would be one in a million. i resemble a C.H.U.D. (canibbalistic humanoid underground dweller) so no pics of me but my compliments to all the hotties, especialy with the facial piercings!!!!


*I guess this site is lucky! We have collected all the best looking girls around! haha.*

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Bom dia bp.net

----------


## fishmommy

here's a dumb pic of me and my hair

----------


## alexOATH

I've always wanted extremely long hair, never seems to happen to me, but its getting there this time around!

My septum's crooked >:| 


And with the little princess, Chaos


This is her favorite perch

----------


## Auletto

I rocked a septum piercing  for a while. Looks better on you then it did on me.

----------


## Lesserbee

Me!

----------


## shelliebear

Here's some photos of me :]

----------


## eracer

Me in Florida...nice and warm!




Me in Scotland...frozen solid!

----------


## SpartaDog

Me and my dog:


Me (as Phantom of the Opera) and Ramses:


Me (as a pirate) and Ramses:


Me showing off Mojave for a school project:


Okay, now stop looking at me. XD

----------


## alexOATH

Oh snap, held my first Tarantula today,
I want one now, she's so soft

----------


## shescountry89



----------


## j_h_smith

The wife and I, 20 miles off the coast of Gloucester, Mass.  Enjoying whale watching, one of our passions.  I've produced 2 books of our adventures.

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## ameh78

ahhh yeah o.O

----------


## Freakie_frog

Everybody's gotta little Captain in them,




>

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

My face was here ages ago but here it is again.. Oh & with a friend  :Wink:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Im pretty sure ive did this before, but meh whatever.

Me:



and one of the Stache' tat

----------

